# madone 5.0 or 5.2 price difference



## Jon647 (Jun 16, 2007)

Hey. I've ridden a 2100 for approx 3 years now and I'm looking to step up to the next (and probably last) level 

I've pretty much decided on a 2007 5.0 for $2100.00. 

The only difference between the 5.0 and is the 5.2 is:

5.0 is ultegra all around and 120 OCLV 

5.2 SL is dura-ace rear and the 110 OCLV 

How much should 5.2 be around now? is it worth paying the difference? I'm a good strong rider but the Tour is not likely in my future. Any thoughts?


----------



## z ken (Dec 30, 2006)

the different is 5.2 sl is lighter and stiffer and D/A also runs smoother comaring to ultegra. since you're just a weekend warrior, you don't need to spend x-tra cash on 5.2 sl. go with 5.0, it's a great bike. GL and please us know hat 're decision is.


----------



## msc805 (Jun 16, 2007)

Actually the ride difference between the 110 and 120 frame is quite a bit. The 110 frame rides a lot smoother and accelerates faster. The 110 frame is the way to go.


----------



## Jon647 (Jun 16, 2007)

Actually it turns out that the wheels on the 5.2 are race lite instead of race and the fork is race x lite instead of race lite. All for $600.00 more which we all no aint jack these days. Hopefully I'll hve this bike for many years. My real question is this too much bike. Just how do these bikes handle the road? Arent they essentially full fleged race bikes, better than the ones proffessionals were riding 5-7 years ago? Are these bikes practical? obviously I mean practical for the purpose of getting out on the road riding hard 20-50 sometimes 100 miles (rarely) in the real world.


----------



## azuredrptp (Feb 8, 2006)

Jon647 said:


> My real question is this too much bike.


Most important thing I think you look at when you buy a bike is frame/fork, then comes the wheels. For that extra bit more, you're getting both upgraded... If you can do it, I don't think you'll regret spending the extra $600 now if you go with the 110 frame. The bike is going to perform extremely well and I highly doubt you will look back and think about that extra $600 when you're riding it. 

But I think if you get the 5.0, this question might creep into your head from time to time, "what if..." :thumbsup:


----------



## blehargh (Mar 17, 2004)

Jon647 said:


> How much should 5.2 be around now? is it worth paying the difference? I'm a good strong rider but the Tour is not likely in my future. Any thoughts?


Easy. Test ride them both and make up your own mind.

You might just want to hold off a little bit on your purchase tho. A couple things to consider. 

1) The New Madones are coming out. (You might want to buy that instead of an 07)
2) The New Madones are coming out. (Shops will start having to discount the '07's. A local shop has some 5.2 '07s for 2k)

GL,
-don


----------

